# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Mở xưởng làm mạch in PCB

## Challenger

Xin chào mọi người!
Lần trước mình có hỏi ý kiến mọi người về máy mạ xuyên lỗ, qua góp ý của mọi người mình nhận thấy nhu cầu về nó không nhiều vì cần đầu tư ban đầu lớn và chất lượng cũng chỉ ở mức thử nghiệm. Tuy nhiên các cơ sở làm mạch hội đủ 3 tiêu chí: chất lượng tốt, giá cả phải chăng và thời gian làm nhanh là rất ít, vì vậy mình cùng một số người quen có ý định mở xưởng làm mạch thương mại 2 lớp để có thể đáp ứng những nhu cầu này. 
Tất nhiên, do đầu tư lớn nên mình cần tìm hiểu kĩ về thị trường, cụ thể là khách hàng mong muốn gì ở một công ty làm mạch. Dưới đây sẽ là các câu hỏi khảo sát, mong các bạn nếu có thể thì bỏ ra chút thời gian để làm vì mọi ý kiến đóng góp của các bạn bây giờ sẽ mang lại sự hài lòng cho các bạn trong tương lai  :Big Grin: 
Các bạn không nhất thiết phải trả lời tất cả câu hỏi ạ, nhưng trả lời tất cả thì tất nhiên sẽ có lợi hơn cho các bạn sau này.

1. Bạn thường đặt mạch cho cá nhân hay cho hội/nhóm, công ty? 
Nếu có thể xin cho mình biết tên hội/nhóm, công ty bên bạn?
2. Nhu cầu đặt mạch của bạn thường khoảng bao nhiêu một tháng? (tính theo dm2)  
3. Hiện nay bạn đang đặt mạch ở những nơi nào?
4. Chất lượng, giá cả và thời gian đặt mạch trung bình ở những nơi đó như thế nào? (có số cụ thể thì càng tốt ạ)
5. Bạn hài lòng và không hài lòng về điều gì đối với các công ty làm mạch trên?
6. Bạn có nhu cầu làm mạch prototype không?
Nếu có, bạn nghĩ sao về dịch vụ chuyên làm mạch prototype với giá cả thấp hơn 10-15% giá mạch bình thường? (sẽ kèm theo vài yêu cầu, vd như tất cả lỗ via có đường kính mặc định 0,3mm, màu nhựa phủ xanh mặc định xanh lá, độ dày board mặc định 1,6mm, độ dày lớp đồng mặc định 35micron,v.v…)
7. Nếu một công ty có dịch vụ đặt mạch, check file, báo giá, thanh toán và theo dõi liên tục tiến độ làm mạch ngay trên website công ty*** (mọi vấn đề khác đều ngang mặt bằng chung của thị trường) thì bạn có chọn công ty này làm nơi đặt mạch lâu dài không?
Có 4 câu trả lời: Chắc chắn không – Cần suy nghĩ thêm – Có lẽ có - Chắc chắn có.
8. Bạn có câu hỏi nào muốn đóng góp hoặc muốn hỏi không?
9. Ý kiến bổ sung, đóng góp khác hoặc suy nghĩ của bạn về khảo sát này?

Cảm ơn các bạn đã dành thời gian làm khảo sát, mong sẽ sớm được phục vụ các bạn trong thời gian sắp tới  :Big Grin: 
Thân ái!

***: giống như các website thương mại điện tử.

----------


## CKD

Thấy trong các câu hỏi có nhiều vấn đề riêng tư về cá nhân & bí mật của công việc. Bản thân lâu lâu vẫn có làm mạch.. nhưng để trả lời cũng khó vì mình không muốn người ngoài nắm rỏ những thông tin ấy.

Ở HCM có nhiều cty làm mạch, về giá cả, dịch vụ, chất lượng thì mỗi nơi khác nhau xíu. Tuy nhiên mình chú trọng mấy vấn đề.
- Tác phong phục vụ.. nhiệt tình, chu đáo với khách hàng dù đơn chỉ đặt ở số lượng tối thiểu. Cái này với mình rất quan trọng.. vì mình làm rất ít và không thường xuyên. Nên có nhiều vấn đề chuyên môn không rỏ lắm. Nếu được thì mọi thông tin liên quan nên được trình bày rỏ trên website, sẽ thuận tiện hơn rất nhiều.
- Chất lượng. Nhiều mạch mình làm không bền, dễ bong tróc.
- Giá thành... mình không quá quan trọng vấn đề này.. vì làm ít. Chủ yếu là được việc...
- Mạch prototype.. quá tốt nếu có mà rẻ & nhanh.

----------

Challenger

----------


## inhainha

Bác làm khảo sát thì mấy câu hỏi ít chữ thôi. Mình đọc mới 3 câu là đã bỏ cuộc không đọc nữa rồi.

----------

Challenger

----------


## thuhanoi

Bên này anh em ít làm mạch lắm, qua bên dientuvietnam chấm net khảo sát chính xác hơn

----------

Challenger

----------


## nhatson

1. Bạn thường đặt mạch cho cá nhân hay cho hội/nhóm, công ty? có
Nếu có thể xin cho mình biết tên hội/nhóm, công ty bên bạn? nhat son
2. Nhu cầu đặt mạch của bạn thường khoảng bao nhiêu một tháng? (tính theo dm2)  cũng tùy thời thế
3. Hiện nay bạn đang đặt mạch ở những nơi nào? china
4. Chất lượng, giá cả và thời gian đặt mạch trung bình ở những nơi đó như thế nào? (có số cụ thể thì càng tốt ạ) 10<>15days
5. Bạn hài lòng và không hài lòng về điều gì đối với các công ty làm mạch trên? hài lòng không có quá nhiều vấn đề phải phàn nàn
6. Bạn có nhu cầu làm mạch prototype không? nhiều
Nếu có, bạn nghĩ sao về dịch vụ chuyên làm mạch prototype với giá cả thấp hơn 10-15% giá mạch bình thường? (sẽ kèm theo vài yêu cầu, vd như tất cả lỗ via có đường kính mặc định 0,3mm, màu nhựa phủ xanh mặc định xanh lá, độ dày board mặc định 1,6mm, độ dày lớp đồng mặc định 35micron,v.v…) rất tốt. độ dày phit, dộ dày board fix okies, nhưng via thì ko fix nó tùy vị trí công việc, nhưng có lẽ khắc phục duoc bang cách khoan nhiều via hơn, giá có thể cao nhưng quan trọng vẫn là chất lượng mạch và lớp HASL hoặc lớp mạ

7. Nếu một công ty có dịch vụ đặt mạch, check file, báo giá, thanh toán và theo dõi liên tục tiến độ làm mạch ngay trên website công ty*** (mọi vấn đề khác đều ngang mặt bằng chung của thị trường) thì bạn có chọn công ty này làm nơi đặt mạch lâu dài không? chắc chắn có
Có 4 câu trả lời: Chắc chắn không – Cần suy nghĩ thêm – Có lẽ có - Chắc chắn có.
8. Bạn có câu hỏi nào muốn đóng góp hoặc muốn hỏi không? 
9. Ý kiến bổ sung, đóng góp khác hoặc suy nghĩ của bạn về khảo sát này?

----------

Challenger

----------


## Challenger

> Thấy trong các câu hỏi có nhiều vấn đề riêng tư về cá nhân & bí mật của công việc. Bản thân lâu lâu vẫn có làm mạch.. nhưng để trả lời cũng khó vì mình không muốn người ngoài nắm rỏ những thông tin ấy.
> 
> Ở HCM có nhiều cty làm mạch, về giá cả, dịch vụ, chất lượng thì mỗi nơi khác nhau xíu. Tuy nhiên mình chú trọng mấy vấn đề.
> - Tác phong phục vụ.. nhiệt tình, chu đáo với khách hàng dù đơn chỉ đặt ở số lượng tối thiểu. Cái này với mình rất quan trọng.. vì mình làm rất ít và không thường xuyên. Nên có nhiều vấn đề chuyên môn không rỏ lắm. Nếu được thì mọi thông tin liên quan nên được trình bày rỏ trên website, sẽ thuận tiện hơn rất nhiều.
> - Chất lượng. Nhiều mạch mình làm không bền, dễ bong tróc.
> - Giá thành... mình không quá quan trọng vấn đề này.. vì làm ít. Chủ yếu là được việc...
> - Mạch prototype.. quá tốt nếu có mà rẻ & nhanh.


Vâng, vì là riêng tư nên mới cần làm khảo sát ấy ạ, chứ công khai hết thì lên mạng tìm là có rồi bác. Nếu bác không chia sẻ công khai được thì chia sẻ riêng qua tin nhắn cũng được ạ, còn bí mật quá thì đành vậy  :Smile: )
Cảm ơn bác đã góp ý  :Wink: 



> Bác làm khảo sát thì mấy câu hỏi ít chữ thôi. Mình đọc mới 3 câu là đã bỏ cuộc không đọc nữa rồi.


Mình cũng muốn ghi ngắn nhưng mà ghi ngắn không trình bày được hết ý bác ơi, mong bác chịu khó đọc hết ạ.
Mình sẽ làm free 2dm2 mạch 2 lớp cho tất cả các bác làm khảo sát và góp ý cho mình  :Wink: 



> Bên này anh em ít làm mạch lắm, qua bên dientuvietnam chấm net khảo sát chính xác hơn


Vâng, mình có mở topic bên đó rồi ạ.



> 1. Bạn thường đặt mạch cho cá nhân hay cho hội/nhóm, công ty? có
> Nếu có thể xin cho mình biết tên hội/nhóm, công ty bên bạn? nhat son
> 2. Nhu cầu đặt mạch của bạn thường khoảng bao nhiêu một tháng? (tính theo dm2)  cũng tùy thời thế
> 3. Hiện nay bạn đang đặt mạch ở những nơi nào? china
> 4. Chất lượng, giá cả và thời gian đặt mạch trung bình ở những nơi đó như thế nào? (có số cụ thể thì càng tốt ạ) 10<>15days
> 5. Bạn hài lòng và không hài lòng về điều gì đối với các công ty làm mạch trên? hài lòng không có quá nhiều vấn đề phải phàn nàn
> 6. Bạn có nhu cầu làm mạch prototype không? nhiều
> Nếu có, bạn nghĩ sao về dịch vụ chuyên làm mạch prototype với giá cả thấp hơn 10-15% giá mạch bình thường? (sẽ kèm theo vài yêu cầu, vd như tất cả lỗ via có đường kính mặc định 0,3mm, màu nhựa phủ xanh mặc định xanh lá, độ dày board mặc định 1,6mm, độ dày lớp đồng mặc định 35micron,v.v…) rất tốt. độ dày phit, dộ dày board fix okies, nhưng via thì ko fix nó tùy vị trí công việc, nhưng có lẽ khắc phục duoc bang cách khoan nhiều via hơn, giá có thể cao nhưng quan trọng vẫn là chất lượng mạch và lớp HASL hoặc lớp mạ
> 7. Nếu một công ty có dịch vụ đặt mạch, check file, báo giá, thanh toán và theo dõi liên tục tiến độ làm mạch ngay trên website công ty*** (mọi vấn đề khác đều ngang mặt bằng chung của thị trường) thì bạn có chọn công ty này làm nơi đặt mạch lâu dài không? chắc chắn có
> Có 4 câu trả lời: Chắc chắn không – Cần suy nghĩ thêm – Có lẽ có - Chắc chắn có.


Đường kính lỗ via có thể thay đổi tùy theo mạch nhưng trên cùng 1 mạch thì đường kính là cố định ạ, như vậy thì mới giảm thời gian gia công được.
Cảm ơn bác đã làm khảo sát ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

cụ ko cần sample , sao ko show vài mẫu đã làm là đủ thuyết phục rồi

b.r

----------


## Challenger

> cụ ko cần sample , sao ko show vài mẫu đã làm là đủ thuyết phục rồi
> 
> b.r


Đây là khảo sát trước khi quyết định làm bác ạ, hiện giờ mới đang chuẩn bị thôi  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

ok cụ lunch thì cho em cái giá prototype, công việc yêu thik của em là prototype
thanks

----------

Challenger

----------

